

OAuth Playground - simov
https://grant-oauth.herokuapp.com/

======
simple10
Code: [https://github.com/simov/grant](https://github.com/simov/grant)

------
dan-silver
Can't get in, application error

------
simov
Hi, this one was just to showcase my OAuth express middleware, which in turn
uses a code from Mashape's guardian auth proxy.

Currently all of these OAuth flows requires human interaction, at least for
the first time. I think the OAuth specs guys are working on a digital
signature that will allow multiple provider sign on in future.

------
pronoiac
I'm getting an application error.

------
geekrax
You got "HN hug of death".

------
johns
It's down now but here are some other oauth tools I use and built:

foauth.org

Token generator:
[https://www.runscope.com/oauth_tool](https://www.runscope.com/oauth_tool)

------
joshmn
I would love to see this become the new Todo-list.

~~~
tracker1
I'm not sure I get your reasoning... The todo list is usually an example for
an application (though somewhat trivial) that exercises a given ui framework.

What I wouldn't mind seeing is this pushed out into a larger provider, so that
you can have one user/profile in your application connected to one or more
oauth and/or openid accounts. By default only asking for a real name (if
available) and authenticated email address. Combined with an option for a
username/password and optional 2fa key as an authentication method.

I think such a generic login system/screen would be far more useful to most
people who are going to use an application that uses authentication from other
systems. And allow for people that have more than one authentication.

As for the todo-list example, I was thinking of creating a relatively simple
chatbox app with flux/react (yahoo/fluxible-app), including such
authentication as a baseline. I feel that that would be a useful example for a
lot of people.

The flip-side is I've been using koa lately over express (requiring node >=
0.11.x). Maybe a wrapper for express modules to koa results... in this case,
thunkifying the module, and passing in the req/res should be enough, the
callback (next) won't be called if handled internally. Though uncertain what
this adds to req/res to mirror on the koa context.

------
caniscrator
Thanks! This would really save time to directly test notable api calls.
Specially in a RAD environment

------
johnnyio
oauth.io

